# يعلن القسم الثقافى و العلمى عن اجراء مسابقة للمميزون ..



## جيلان (8 فبراير 2010)

يعلن القسم الثقافى و العلمى عن اجراء مسابقة للمتميزون..​ 
تقام المسابقة كل اسبوعين..​ 
فحوى المسابقة..​ 
ثلاثة عشر اسئلة ثقافية علمية ستطرح خلالها..​ 
على الرابح ان يجاوب على عشرة اسئلة منها صح..​ 
اول واحد يجاوب على الاسئلة صح يكون هو الرابح ...​ 
لماذا الاول وليس الباقين ايضاً..​ 
تفادياً ان يكونوا قد نقلوا الاجوبة عن الاول...​ 
الاسئلة والاجوبة من مصادر موثوقة..لكننا لن نعلن من اين المصدر..​ 
حتى لا يتم النقل من هناك  ....​ 
من عنده شك بالمصدر ممكن نصرح عن المصدر لروك فقط..​ 
وذلك كما قلنا تفادياً للنقل من المصدر...​ 
ينال الرابح...​ 

1 تقييم من المشرفين وبقية الاعضاء المشتركين​ 
2 موضوع باسمه بالتهانى يرفقه شهادة تقدير من القسم باسم المنتدى..​ 
3 المفاجأة نيشان من القسم يستطيع العضو ارفاقه بالتوقيع الخاص به..​ 


وستكون العشرة اسئلة بموضوع مثبت بالقسم كل اسبوعين ​ 

شروط قبول المتسابقين​ 

1)ان يكون له على الاقل موضوع واحد بالثقافي خلال الاسبوع​ 
2)ان تكون ردوده على المواضيع بالقسم قيمة ومميزة...​ 

وسيقوم مشرفى القسم بوضع الاجابات الصحيحة للاسئلة بعد اعلان النتيجة...​ 

*ملحوظة : اليوم مساءاً سنقوم بوضع الاسئلة بالقسم فى موضوع مُستقل مُثبت*​ 

*الاسئلة  *

*هنننننننننننننننننننننا*​ 


 *مشرفى القسم*


كليمووووووو جيلااااااااان​


----------



## kalimooo (8 فبراير 2010)

يلا بقى لننطلق يا اخوان طبعاً نريد  تشجيع الزعم  ومباركته اولاً ..

سلام المسيح.,.


----------



## oesi no (8 فبراير 2010)

*ومفيش استثناءات وكوسه طيب 
اصلى بفكر اشارك 
بس موضوع فى الاسبوع دى مش متوفرة فيا
ههههههههههه 

*​


----------



## جيلان (8 فبراير 2010)

*هههههههههههه
يعنى جات على نقطة موضوع فى الاسبوع يا جو
مش بتقول كوسة يبقى بالمرة بقى هههه *


----------



## youhnna (8 فبراير 2010)

*على بركة اله
كلمة فى ودنك كليمو بعيد عن جيلان
هكلملك رايس ترضى عنك هههههههههههه
بس جاوبلى الاسئلة مكانى
ننتظر اسئلتكم وربنا يساعد
ربنا معاكم*


----------



## kalimooo (8 فبراير 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *ومفيش استثناءات وكوسه طيب
> اصلى بفكر اشارك
> بس موضوع فى الاسبوع دى مش متوفرة فيا
> ههههههههههه
> ...





انت تنور بجد   اخي العزيز

وكلنا على حسابك..


----------



## SALVATION (8 فبراير 2010)

_بلاش الكوسة فى ناس هنا متعرفش عنها حاجة متفتحوش عيونهم_
_روعة بجد الفكرة _
_تسلم ايديكم كليمو وجيلان_
_وبالتوفيق_
_ودايما كل اعملكم ناجحة_​


----------



## طحبوش (8 فبراير 2010)

هنشارك و تم احتضان الخبر


----------



## kalimooo (8 فبراير 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *على بركة اله
> كلمة فى ودنك كليمو بعيد عن جيلان
> هكلملك رايس ترضى عنك هههههههههههه
> بس جاوبلى الاسئلة مكانى
> ...




هههههههههههههه
ماشي يا عم..

 اذا كان كدة ماشي

رايس وبس والباقي خس
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 فبراير 2010)

فكره جميله يا اخوتى 
ربنا يعوضكم ​


----------



## kalimooo (8 فبراير 2010)

kokoman

نورت القسم اخي كوكو


----------



## tasoni queena (8 فبراير 2010)

*:ab7:

حرام عليكوا كل يوم باليل ببقى قاعدة مرزوعة فى البيت

اليوم اللى هخرج فيه تحطه الاسئلة*​


----------



## النهيسى (8 فبراير 2010)

*الرب يبارك خدمتكم




سلام المسيح معاكم​*


----------



## سور (8 فبراير 2010)

فكره فعلا جميلة جدا
دايما كده قسمكم نشيط ومليان بالافكار الجذابه
ربنا يبارك مجهودكم​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 فبراير 2010)

*اممممممممممممممم
فكرة حلووووووووة بس لو الاسئله صعبه هغش هههههههههههههه
ربنا يبارك مجهودكم 
* ​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (8 فبراير 2010)

*أنا موافق وفي انتظار المسابقة لاثبت ثقافتي الغزيرة​*


----------



## kalimooo (8 فبراير 2010)

*نورت اخي توني

الرب يبارك ذوقك*


----------



## kalimooo (8 فبراير 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *:ab7:
> 
> حرام عليكوا كل يوم باليل ببقى قاعدة مرزوعة فى البيت
> 
> اليوم اللى هخرج فيه تحطه الاسئلة*​





ههههههههههه

تحبي نلغيها..

شكروا لمرورك

ومش تزعلي ياختى..

لو قلتِ من الصبح كنا عملنا حاجة..

بهزر..


----------



## kalimooo (8 فبراير 2010)

اخي النهيسى 

نورت


----------



## kalimooo (8 فبراير 2010)

غش ايه يا كوكى

ها تضربك زميلتك

هههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (8 فبراير 2010)

coptic_knight

تمام يا فندم..


----------



## tasoni queena (8 فبراير 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ولا يهمك كليمو

سيروا على بركة الله

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## kalimooo (8 فبراير 2010)

تاسوني

الى الامام ............

سر...

سرنا........

ههههههههههههه


----------



## HappyButterfly (8 فبراير 2010)

فكرة جميلة اوى 
ياريت الحقها ههههههههه


----------



## جيلان (8 فبراير 2010)

سور قال:


> فكره فعلا جميلة جدا
> دايما كده قسمكم نشيط ومليان بالافكار الجذابه
> ربنا يبارك مجهودكم​



*القسم نشيط بالاعضاء اكتر من المشرفين
ربنا يبارك حياتك ومنتظرين حلولك بالمسابقة*


----------



## جيلان (8 فبراير 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *:ab7:
> 
> حرام عليكوا كل يوم باليل ببقى قاعدة مرزوعة فى البيت
> 
> اليوم اللى هخرج فيه تحطه الاسئلة*​




*هههههههههههههه معلش بقى تتعوض كمان متقلقيش
لان ممكن الى سبقوكِ يكونوا خطأ وبالتالى تكونى الرابحة
منتظرين اجاباتك بعد نزول المسابقة :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## جيلان (8 فبراير 2010)

didi adly قال:


> فكرة جميلة اوى
> ياريت الحقها ههههههههه



*انتى اجمل
باذن المسيح تلحقيها يا عسولة
ميرسى يا حبيبتى*


----------



## kalimooo (8 فبراير 2010)

*نورتي ياديدي *


----------



## just member (8 فبراير 2010)

*افكار بمنتهي الجمال والروعة
بالتوفيق يا حبايبي *​


----------



## kalimooo (8 فبراير 2010)

just member قال:


> *افكار بمنتهي الجمال والروعة
> بالتوفيق يا حبايبي *​



نورت اخي جوجو

الرب يباركك


----------



## HappyButterfly (8 فبراير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *نورتي ياديدي *


 
دا نورك يا كليمو ميرسى
بجد افكار روعة انا مستنية وكل شوية ادخل ياريت لو تحددوا ساعة معينة علشان نعرف حتنزل امتى اوك

ومستنياها اهه
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 فبراير 2010)

*فكرة جمييلة جداا
ومجهود جميل منكم
ربنا يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم

اما من ناحية مشاركتى
معتقدش انى هعرف سؤال واحد اصلا
هههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Coptic Man (8 فبراير 2010)

فكرة حلوة اوي يا جيلان انتي وكليمو

بس ياريت تقوليلي الاسئلة علشان ابقي اسربها انا :t30:


----------



## kalimooo (8 فبراير 2010)

coptic man قال:


> فكرة حلوة اوي يا جيلان انتي وكليمو
> 
> بس ياريت تقوليلي الاسئلة علشان ابقي اسربها انا :t30:


*


خلاص ليك علينا بعد ما تخلص شرفياً او واحد تعرفها..

عههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## candy shop (8 فبراير 2010)

فكره رااااااااااااائعه 

وفيها انتعاش للقسم

شكراااااااااااااااا كليمو وجيلان
​


----------



## marcelino (8 فبراير 2010)

*دة ظلم ظلم ظلم ظلم*

*بعد كده تستنوا لبلييييييييييييييييييل*​


----------



## max mike (8 فبراير 2010)

*تمام ربنا يباركك

انا هبدأ معاكم من الاسئلة الجديدة*


----------



## عادل نسيم (8 فبراير 2010)

*اخي الحبيب كليمو*
*بصراحة مش كل الأسئلة عارف إجابتها وكده أكيد مش ها أكسب فابلتوفيق مع الآخرين *


----------



## جيلان (9 فبراير 2010)

didi adly قال:


> دا نورك يا كليمو ميرسى
> بجد افكار روعة انا مستنية وكل شوية ادخل ياريت لو تحددوا ساعة معينة علشان نعرف حتنزل امتى اوك
> 
> ومستنياها اهه
> ​



*هنحاول المرة الى جاية نحدد ساعة معينة يا حبيبتى
بس عادتاً هتبقى بالليل لان ده اكتر وقت بيكون التواجد كبير فى المنتدى
كمان معاكى اسبوعين للحل يعنى الفرصة كبيرة قدامك :Love_Letter_Send:*


----------



## جيلان (9 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *فكرة جمييلة جداا
> ومجهود جميل منكم
> ربنا يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههه
الفكرة هتبقى احلى بمشاركاتكوا
ليه بس كدى حاولى وابحثى وهتبقى عرفتى معلومات جديدة وممكن تكسبى بردوا مين يعرف
ربنا معاكى يا سكر*


----------



## جيلان (9 فبراير 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> فكرة حلوة اوي يا جيلان انتي وكليمو
> 
> بس ياريت تقوليلي الاسئلة علشان ابقي اسربها انا :t30:



*لو فيها مصلحة مافيش مانع يعنى 30:*


----------



## جيلان (9 فبراير 2010)

candy shop قال:


> فكره رااااااااااااائعه
> 
> وفيها انتعاش للقسم
> 
> ...



*ربنا يخليكى يا ماما
الاحلى تشجيعك لينا
العفوا يا سكرة*


----------



## جيلان (9 فبراير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *دة ظلم ظلم ظلم ظلم*
> 
> *بعد كده تستنوا لبلييييييييييييييييييل*​



*قدامك اسبوعيين عييش 
وبعدين ممكن تتعارك مع كليمو ... هو الى نزلهم ههههههههههههه
اصيلة انا :t30:*


----------



## جيلان (9 فبراير 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *تمام ربنا يباركك
> 
> انا هبدأ معاكم من الاسئلة الجديدة*



*وحاول المرادى بردوا يمكن تكون اول واحد يحل صح 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## جيلان (9 فبراير 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> *اخي الحبيب كليمو*
> *بصراحة مش كل الأسئلة عارف إجابتها وكده أكيد مش ها أكسب فابلتوفيق مع الآخرين *



*اخى عادل نسيم
ممكن تبحث وتدور على الاجابات 
المهم الاستفادة وانك تعرف معلومات جديدة
وتبقى حاولت
منتظرين اجاباتك *


----------



## جيلان (10 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> هنشارك و تم احتضان الخبر



*شكرا ليك
مُنتظرين مشاركتك*


----------



## ارووجة (10 فبراير 2010)

حلووووو كتير ياجيلان وياكليمو
في الانتظار ^_^


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 فبراير 2010)

*جميييييييييييييل
المسيح يعطيكم أكثر فأكثر
آمـــــــــــــــين
*​


----------



## جيلان (10 فبراير 2010)

ارووجة قال:


> حلووووو كتير ياجيلان وياكليمو
> في الانتظار ^_^



*اهى الاسئلة يا حببيتىىىىى


انتى احلى اكيد :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## جيلان (10 فبراير 2010)

rabna mawgod قال:


> *جميييييييييييييل
> المسيح يعطيكم أكثر فأكثر
> آمـــــــــــــــين
> *​



*شكرا اخى على تشجيعك
المسيح يبارك حياتك*


----------



## جيلان (11 فبراير 2010)

(((((((((((( 1 )))))))))))



1 البطريق يتواجد باي مكان؟؟
في المناطق القطبية الجنوبية
2 صوت النسرماذا يدعى؟؟..
الصفير​

صوت الافاعى ماذا يسمى؟؟؟
الفحيح
3 
السلاحف كم نوع؟؟
بحدود الـ250نوعا
زنابق البحر ماهى؟؟
حيوانات بحرية صغيرة شبيهة بالازهار
اللؤلؤة اين تتكون؟؟ 
فى صدف حيوان من النوع القشرى
4 
الخنزيرالبرى موطنه الاصلي الاول اين ؟؟
اوروبا
الحوت كم يبقى تحت الماء؟؟
بين 15دقيقة وساعة
الحوت كيف يتنفس؟؟
بخياشيم اومناخيرفى اعلى الراس
5 الذى لايغمض عيناه طبعاً هو حيوان.. وذلك اثناء النوم؟؟
السمك
طيرالتمساح ما هو؟؟
طائر صغير ينظف اسنان التمساح
ماهوالحمام الزاجل؟؟
نوع من الحمام سريع الطيران
6 
صوت الذئب ماذا يسمى؟؟
عواء
صوت الارنب ماذ يسمى؟؟ 
الصياح
اليعفور من يكون اي حيوان يعني؟؟​ 
هوالغزال
7 يرقات البعوض كيف تتنفس؟؟
من ذيلها
ماذا يسمى صوت البغل ؟؟
الشحيح
ماذا يسمى صوت الثيران؟؟
الخوار ​​ 
8
ماذا يسمى بيت النمل؟؟
قرية النمل 
ماذا يسمى بيت النحل؟؟
خلية النحل
ماذا يسمى بيت العنكبوت
بيت العنكبوت او شبكة
9 الافعى الطائرة ماهى؟؟
نوع افاعى الاشجار قادرة علىالانزلاق فى الهواء
القلقاس الهندى ماهو؟؟
هو مايعرف بالبطاطا السكرية
10 الافعى النيلية ماهى؟؟
من الافاعى الامريكية
الافعى النيلية كم طولها؟؟
قرابة 3أمتار
11 ماذا يسمى بيت الدجاج؟؟
القن
ماذا يسمى بيت الخيل؟؟
الاصطبل​ 
12 الخيل اين تكثر؟؟
فى البرازيل والصين وامريكا الشمالية والاتحاد السوفيتى
السكرين مما يستخرج ؟؟
من قطران الفحم
13 دائما كان يعرض معرض للوحوش متى كان الاخير؟؟
قبل الميلاد بقرن ونصف
بأي زمان وعلى عهد من عرض اقدم معرض للوحوش؟؟​ 
فى مصر الملكة حتشبسوت​


----------



## جيلان (27 فبراير 2010)

(((((((( 2 ))))))))


-ما هو الشيء المليء بالثقوب و لكنه يحتفظ بالماء؟ 
الاسفنج
-أين يصل طول النهار الواحد إلى سنتين؟
المدة الزمنية مابين الشروق والشروق التالي على سطحه هي 176 يوماً أرضياً 
- ماهي الكواكب التي تزنرها حلقات ؟ 
المشتري , زحل , و أورانوس مزنره بالحلقات 



2-ما هي الأعداد الثلاثة التي يساوي حاصل ضربها ، حاصل جمعها؟!!
1 , 2 , 3
-من اول من لبس الثياب الحمر ؟ 
جمشيد

3- لماذا
• لماذا سميت جمهورية بوليفيا بهذا الاسم ؟ نسبة الى سيمون بوليفار محرر امريكا الجنوبية
• لماذا امر الاسكندر المقدونى جنوده بحلق لحاهم ؟ لكل لا يسهل للاعداء امساكهم من لحاهم عند الاشتباك

4- خمن
• لماذا سميت البرازيل بهذا الاسم ؟ لانتشار شجرة اسمها البراسيل يُستخرج منها اللون الاحمر للصباغة
• ما اسم اول سفينة طافت حول الكرة الارضية ؟ فيكتوريا 
• كيف مات جاجارين رائد الفضاء ؟ فى حادث طائرة



5- اين
• اين مات الاسكندر المقدونى الذى غزا الشرق ؟ مات فى بابل بسبب الحُمى 
• اين استخدم اول طابع دمعة فى العالم ؟ هولندا 




6- ما معنى
• ما معنى كلمة ( تل ابيب ) كلمة عبرية ( هضبة الربيع )
• ما معنى كلمة سيناء ؟ فى اللغة الاكادية ( اله القمر )
• ما معنى كلمة اثيوبيا ؟ كلمة يونانية تعنى ( ذات الوجه المحرق )


7- فكر 
• فى اى مكان كان اول اتحاد لكرة القدم ؟ باريس 
• ما اسم اول صحيفة صُدرت فى مصر ؟ الوقائع 
• ماهو الاسم السابق لدولة زيمبابوى ؟ روديسيا 

8- ماهى
• ماهى المدينة التى قدمها انطونيو هدية الى كليوباترا ؟ اريحا 
• ماهى عاصمة اليابان السابقة ؟ كيوتو
• ماهى الجائزة التى نالها ( ونستون تشرشل ) ؟ نوبل للأدب

9- 
• ماهى الدولة التى عرضتها بريطانيا لاستيطان اليهود ؟ اوغندا 
• ماهو الشىء الذى اخترعته هؤلاء العلماء 
( جرهام بيل ــــ التليفون )
( كولمان ــــ الثلاجة )
( الكسندر فولتا ـــــ البطارية )


10- من
• من هو الامبراطور الذى قتل امه وزوجته ؟ نيرون 
• من هو صاحب لقيب ديكتاتور ؟ يوليوس قيصر
• من هو مُكتشف بحيرة فيكتوريا ؟ دافيد لفنجستون
• من هو الثائر العربى الذى اعدمه الايطاليون وهو فى سن التسعين ؟ عمر مختار





11-ما اسم اللغة التركية الجنوبية الغربية ؟

تسمى بـ " اللغة الآذرية " نسبة إلى آذرببيحان.
ما اصلب مادة فى جسم الانسان ..الاسنان
من الذي اكتشف البينيسلين ؟ 
اكتشفه العالم البريطاني السير الكسندر فليمنغ 
عام 1928 . 


12-
من الذي اكتشف الجراثيم التي تسبب الامراض ؟ 
العالم الفرنسي لويس باستور . 
من الذي اكتشف اللقاح ؟ 
انه الطبيب البريطاني أدوار جينير .
ما طول الامعاء ؟ 
امعاؤك أطول منك . يبلغ طولها مابين 28 _ 30 قدما .


13-
من هي ربة الشعر الغنائي والحماسي في تصور اليونان ؟ 
بوليمني" هي ربة الشعر الغنائي وكاليوبي ربة الحماسي .

كيف انتقم زيوس من بروميثيوس ؟ 
أمر زيوس فحمل بروميثيوس إلى جبل وقيد بالسلاسل وسلط عليه النسر.
من هو الاله الذي منح البشر النار ؟ وممن اختطفها او اخذها
هو بروميثيوس الذي اختطف النار من كور هيفايستوس وحملها إلى البشر.​


----------



## kalimooo (11 مارس 2010)

((((((((3 ))))))))


- من هو مخترع او مُكتشف
- الكسر العشرى ؟ دكتور وليم هارفى
- صاحب فكرة الصليب الاحمر ؟ هنرى دونان 
- الديناميت ؟ الفريد نوبل
- القنبلة الذرية ؟ الربت اوبنهاير ​ 
2*و*
- من هم اول من اخترعوا ورق الكتابة ؟ الصينيون
- من الذى انشأ اول قناطر على النيل ؟ محمد على 1835
- من هو محرر العبيد ؟.*وابراهام لنكولن*.سبارتيكوس
- من هو الذى لُقب برجل الاقدار ؟ نابليون بونابرت ​ 
3
- كيف ماتت مدام كورى مكتشفة الرديوم المشع ؟ انفجر فيها جهاز الاكتشاف فماتت
- باى طريقة مات الفيلسوف اليونانى ارسطو ؟ ارغموه على شرب السم​ 
4
- بماذا لقب روبسبير اهم رجال ثورة فرنسا ؟ الرجل الطاهر
- بماذا يسمى صوت الفأر ؟ نميم​ 
5
- لماذا سُمى برج ايفيل بهذا الاسم ؟ نسبة الى المهندس الذى بناه ( اسكندر ايفيل )
- لماذا اقام الرئيس الالمانى البرشت ببناء سور برلين ؟ ليمنع الناس من التنقل الى المانيا الغربية​ 
6
- لماذا سمى المحرك الديزل بهذا الاسم ؟ نسبة الى مخترعه رودلف ديز الالمانى
- لماذا دُفن الشاعر وضاح اليمن حياً ؟ لانه دائب على معازلة زوجة الخليفة
7
- ما معنى كلمة عبلة ؟ السمينة الضخمة 
- من معنى كلمة نفرتيتى ؟ الجميلة 
- ما معنى كلمة ليبيا ؟ مشتقة من كلمة ( لبيرتى ) الانجليزية بمعنى الحرية 
واخرى تقول بلاد السمر​ 
8
- من الذى قال ( قد أعذر من انذر ) ؟ معاوية بن ابى سفيان 
- من هى الملكة الانجليزية التى عاشت وماتت عذرا ؟ اليزابيث الاولى​ 
9-كيف يستطيع القمر الاستمرار في السباحة في افضاء
-
ج/ تجذب الأرض القمر إليها كما تجذب أي شي آخر, ولكنه لا يصطدم بها لأنه يتحرك بسرعة باتجاه واحد . وهكذا يسير حول الأرض في مدار شبه دائري محافظاً في بعده عنها على المسافة عينها.
-أين نجد الحفر التي تنتج عن احجار النيازك..
ج\عندما يصطدم حجر نيزكي بسطح الأرض , يحدث حفرة في موضع اصطدامه. في " وينسلو" ( اريزونا) حفرة نيزكيه عظيمة يبلغ طولها 4150 قدماً ويزيد عمرها عن 25000. 
-
هناك مصادر تقول بان الكو يكبر هل هذا صحيح؟؟​ 
ج : يستطيع علماء الفلك قياس سرعه النجوم والمجرات فيما معظمها يتحرك بعيدا عنا . كلما ابتعدت عنا المجرات كلما ظهرت وكأنها تتحرك بسرعه مبتعده عنا . هذا يعني ان الكون يكبر فعلا​ 
-------------------------------------------------------
10-
هناك شي اسمه الزقاق البحري ما هو؟؟​ 
ج / غالباً يكون الزقاق البحري محاطاً بالهضاب والجبال. مياه الزقاق البحري غاية في العمق. قد يصل عمقه إلى ما يزيد على 3280 قدماً. تكونت هذه الأزقة منذ زمن طويل وذلك عندما حفرت جبال الثلج أودية عميقة. 
س\
الموج بالبحر يتحرك ما السبب؟؟
ج / تتحرك الأمواج لأن الهواء يحركها. عندما يتحرك الهواء بقوة تعلو الأمواج وترتفع. يتحرك الموج دون شك ولا تتحرك إلاعند الشاطئ .
س
الإفريز القاري .. في اي مكان هو؟ 
ج / عندما نسير على شاطئ البحر باتجاه المحيط فنحن نسير فوق الأفاريز القاري. الأفريز القاري هو سلسلة صخرية تحت الماء تلف حول شاطئ القارة وتصل إلى عمق يتراوح بين 395- 1180 قدماً. بعد ذلك ينحدر البحر بقوة باتجاه قعر المحيط. 
\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
-----------------
11-
س
الطحالب هل لديها ازهار
ج : كلا . للطحالب اوراق وسيقان . لكن لا ازهار لها . تبدو احيانا وكأنها ( مزهره ) . 
س العشب بالبحر..اصحيح ان له جذور؟؟​ 
ج : ليس لعشب البحر جذور . إنه طحلب وليس للطحالب أزهار أو جذور .
------------------------------------
12
س
العنب يحتوي على مادة مغية اساسية ما هي؟؟؟
هي السكريات .
س
هناك مرض يدعى حبة بغداد سمه؟؟
ج\هو مرض جلدي .​ 
س
مصلح يعتمده العلم للملح ما هو؟؟؟
هو كلوريد الصوديوم .
--------------------
13
س
سياسي ناضل قي الثورات الاثنتين
الفرنسية والامريكية؟؟
ج\
هو المركيز دي لافاييت (1757_1834م) .​ 
س
من الذي امر بالهجوم على ميناء بيرل هاربر بالحرب العالمية الثاني..
وكيف انتهى؟؟؟
هو هايديكي توجو رئيس الوزراء آنذاك أعدمه الأميركيون سنة (1948م) .​ 
س
هناك عمليى تسمى لافون اذكرها؟؟؟
هي العملية التي قامت بها عملاء إسرائيل ضد المنشآت العربية في مصر بعد الثورة يوليو .​


----------



## جيلان (27 مارس 2010)

(((((( 4 )))))))​ 



1
- من هى الملكة اتلى ماتت ضرباً بالقباقيب ؟ شجرة الدر
- من هى ملكة الروايات البوليسية فى العالم ؟ اجاثا كريستى 
- من هى الملكة التى قالت ( اذا كان الشعل لا يجد خبزاً لما ذا لا يأكل بسكويت ) ؟ مارى انطوانيت 

2
- متى توفى الفنان النحات محمود مختار ؟ 1934
- متى حصلت الجزائر على استقلالها ؟ 1962

3
- لماذا سميت بلاد الشام بهذا الاسم ؟ نسباً الى سام بن نوح 
- لماذا لقبت مارجريت تاتشر بسرقة حليب الاطفال؟ لانها امرت بوقف توزيع حليب الاطفال فى المدارس

4
- لماذا دخل الاديب الايرلندى ( اوسكار وايلد ) السجن ؟ لاتهامات اخلاقية
- ماهى الجائزة العالمية التى قدمت لاول مرة سنة 1901 ؟ جائزة نوبل 

5
- ماهى القصة الوحيدة التى كتبتها الاديبة مارجريت ميتشل ؟ ذهب مع الريح
- ماهى اكبر شبه جزيرة فى العالم ؟ شبه الجزيرة العربية
- ماهى اشهر مادة موجودة فى الديناميت ؟ النيتروجلسرين

6
- ماهى جنسية ألفريد نوبل صاحب جائزة نوبل ؟ سويدى
- ماهى جنسية الروائية البوليسية اجاسا كريستى ؟ انجليزية 

7
ما اناث الجيوانات الاتية 
- الفحل ------ الجاموسة
- الثور ------ البقرة
- الحصان ---- الفرس
- الخروف ------ النعجة
- الثعبان ------- الافعى 


8
اسم الارجنتين ماذا يعني في لغتهم ؟ 
ج
يعني البلاد الفضية.
س
ما ميزة السمك الاستوائي الضاري وما اسمه ؟
ج
هو سمك البركودة ويتميز بأسنانه الحادة .
س
الكوكب الذي يقدر أن يطفو على سطح المياه ما هو؟

ج/ إذا افترضنا جدلاً أنه باستطاعتنا وضع جميع الكواكب في محيط ماء ضخم تغرق جميعاً باستثناء كوكب واحد فقط. هذا الكوكب هو زحل ثاني أكبر الكواكب , ذلك لأنه يتكون في معظمه من غازات وسوائل مما يجعل كثافته أقل من كثافة الماء.
---------------------
9
س
حشيشة الرصاص ما هي و سميت كذلك لماذا ؟ 
ج
هي نبته استوائية من يلمس عصارتها تظهر على جسمه بثور رصاصية اللون
س
علماء اللغة عند العرب من هم الاشهر الذي عنوا بكل أسماء ا
لنبات ؟
ج
اشهرهم : الخليل بن أحمد والأصمعي وابن الأعرابي وابن السكيت وسواهم .
س
الأعشاب الخشخاشية ؟ ما اشهر أنواعها ما هي أهميتها ؟
ج
أهميتها الطبية معروفة ومن أنواعها المشهورة خشخاش الأفيون .
============
10
س
امبراطورية ( الانكا) اخر ملوكها من كان واين تاسست ؟
ج
تاسست امبراطورية ( الانكا ) في امريكا حوالي سنة 1200 وكان مركزها بيرو وقد استمرت حوالي 3 قرون وحققت ازدهارا كبيرا في البناء والقوة والحضارة وكان اخر ملوكها الامبراطور ( اوتاوالبا )(1500-1533)الذي حارب اباه وانتصر علية واستلم الحكم وكان الفاتح الاسباني فرنسيسكو بيزارو قد وصل الى هناك ومعه جيش طويل بدون سلاح اعلانا عن رغبتة في السلام ولكن بيزاريو فتك بالجيش واسر الملك الذي حاول مواطنوه افتداءه بالذهب وكل مافعلة بيزاريو بعد ان حصل على كميات هائلة من الذهب هو استبدال حكم الاعدام من الحرق للموت بواسطة الشنق.
س
الكنيسة في انكلترة من هو الراس فيها او عليها؟ 

ج / 
ملك بريطانيا أو ملكتها هو راس الكنيسة في بريطانيا. عندما اختلف هنري الثامن مع البابا بسب موضوع الطلاق أعلن نفسه رئيساً للكنيسة البريطانية. صار الإعلان قانوناً بعد بعض الوقت. 
س
الطابع البريدي سنة ظهر لأول مرة في أي؟ وأين ؟
ج
في بريطانيا سنة (1840م).
=============
11
س
هناك بلد قديما كان يسى بأسم (هانكوك) ما هو ؟ 
ج
كوريا الجنوبية
س
أكبر كنيسة في الدنيا متى بنيت وما اسمها ؟
ج
هي كنيسة القديس بطرس في الفاتيكان وقد بنيت في القرن السادس عشر .
س
المدينة التي بناها الفينيقيون بما سميت ..؟ وقد بنوها على شاطئ ليبيا ؟ ومتى ؟
ج
هي مدينة لبتيس ما جنا في القرن السادس ق.م 
-------------------
12
س
ما اسم العالم الذي اول من اخترع عقار الستر بتومايسين؟
ج
ول من اختراع عقار الستربتومايسين هو الطبيب الانجليزي س. واكسمان عام1944م.
س
ما هو اسم الفيزيولوجي الذي مارس وعرف عنه بتطعيم او بتلقيح الجسم البشري بغدد حيوانية ؟وباي سنة؟
ج
في سيرجي فورنوف (1868_1951م) .
============================
13
س
هناك حرب جرت وقد سميت او دعيت بحرب ال 30 سنة الثانية؟ ما هي؟
ج
هي حرب "الهند الصينية" (1945-1975م) .وتقسم إلى أربعة مراحل ، المرحلة الفرنسية (1945-1954م ) وكانت في فيتنام ولاس وكمبوديا ، مرحلة الامم المتحدة (1954-1965م)وكانت معظمها في كوريا ،مرحلة الولايات المتحدة في فيتنام (1965-1973م) ومرحلة مفاوضات وقف إطلاق النار 1973-1975م
س

هناك معركة انتهت بفوز وربح عسكري كبير لألمانيا في الحرب العالمية 2 ما هي؟؟
ج
معركة "كبريتو" في اكتوبر/تشرين الأول عام 1917م بين القوات الالمانية النمساوية المشتركة من جهة والقوات الإيطالية من جهة أخرى ،حيث فقد الجيش الإيطالي في هذه المعركة حوالي 800 ألف جندي بين قتيل وجريح وأسير في حين لم تتعدى الإصابات الألمانية 5000 إصابه
س
كم يأخذ من الوقت النزول بالمظلة من علو 25 ألف قدم عن سطح الأرض ؟
ج/ 
حوالي 25 دقيقة . ويعتمد زمن الهبوط على سرعة الرياح وتيارات الهواء ​


----------



## جيلان (3 مايو 2010)

((((((((( 5 )))))))))​ 

1-رياضة
· اذكر اعداد متتالية مجموعها 333 ؟ 110 + 111 + 112 = 333
· ماهو الرقم الذى اذا ضرب × 4 ثم اُضيف الى الناتج 4 ثم قسم المجموع على 4 ثم طُرح من الباقى 4 صار الباقى 4 ؟ 7
· ماهى الخمسة اعداد المتتالية التى مجموعها 100 ؟ ( 18 , 19 , 20 , 21 , 22 )​ 
2-ماهى مهنة كل من
· دانتى _____ شاعر
· نيكسون ____ رئيس امريكى 
· كريستوفر كولومبوس _____ رحالة ومكتشف
· داود النبى _______ملك بنى اسرائيل​ 
3-ماذا كان عمل
· مايكل انجلو _____ نحات ورسام
· غاندى ______ زعيم هندى
· ليوناردفنشى ______ رسام
· بيليه ______ لاعب كرة​ 
4-
· ماذا تعنى كلمة ( بوذا ) ؟ المتنور
· الى اى جزيرة نُفى الزعيم احمد عرابى ؟ سيلان
· ما اعلى قمة جبال فى العالم ؟ افرست
· اى نهر تقع عليه مدينة دمشق ؟ بردى​ 
5-اسئلة ذكاء
· اى شىء تستطيع ان تقطعه بقدميك ؟ الطريق
· اى شىء يجرى منك غظب عنك ؟ العمر
· اى شىء لع كفان وليس هو انسان او حيوان ؟ الميزان
6-
· اين تم حفر اول بئر بترول فى امريكا ؟ فى ولاية بنسلفانيا
· اين وُلد بوذا ؟ فى الهند
· اين تقع جامعة هارفارد ؟ فى مدينة كامبريدج الامريكية 
7- 
· اين يوجد حجر رشيد حالياً ؟ المتحف البريطانى 
· اين ولد محمد على بك الكبير ؟ فى اليونان
· اين اُقيم اول احتفال رسمى بعيد الام ؟ امريكا​ 




8- 

ايهما اكثر جاذبية الشمس ام جاذبية القمر؟ جاذبية الشمس اكبر ب 28 مرة​
ما معنى القراقوش ؟ هو الطير الاسود ( الغراب )​
فى عيد من من الفراعنة صُنعت المسلات ؟ رمسيس الثانى​
*9*-

لماذا هي مياه المحيط والبحر مالحة..​ 
يفترض أن مياه المحيطات كانت عذبة عند نشأتها وأن سبب ملوحتها الحالية هي الأملاح التي تحملها الأنهار كنتيجة لعملية التجويه وغسيل الصخور إلى الحار والمحيطات سنويا. ​ 
كيف تتكون الشلالات..​ 
تنشأ الشلالات عندما تمر مياه النهر فوق طبقة صخرية تعلو طبقة رخوة تعمل المياه على تآكلها فتصير الطبقة الصلبةمعلقة إلى أن تتهاوى بفعل الجاذبية ولذلك نجد أن مساقط المياه تتراجع نحو المنبع مثل شلالات نياجرا بين كندا وأمريكا ومن الظواهر الناتجة عن العمل الهدمي لهذه المساقط تكون الحفر الوعائية.
===============​ 
10
الصخور انواع كم عددها؟؟​ 
هناك ثلاثة أنواع رئيسة من الصخور وذلك بالاستناد إلى طبيعة تركيبها وهي : الصخور الرسوبية تكونت منذ زمن بعيد جداً وغالباً في أعماق المحيطات من أحجار كلسيه أو رمليه أو من نوعين معاً. صخور الفحم الحجري التي تكونت من مادة تشبه اللابة التي تقذفها البراكين وكانت عادة سائلة ثم جمدت وهي تشمل على الغرانيت والسبج والبازلت . الصخور التحوليه ومصدرها صخور رسوبيه أو فحميه وقد تحولت إلى ما هي عليه بفعل الحرارة أو أي سبب آخر وهي تحوي الرخام والحجر الطيني . ​ 
-
اين يقع اعلى جبل معروف للناس..​ 
أعلى الجبال المعروفة ليست جبل أفرست , إنه ليس على الأرض , إنه جبل أوليمبس على المريخ , يبلغ علوه 95000 قدماً أي ما يوازي ثلاث مرات علو جبل أفرست . يبلغ ارتفاع جبل أفرست الواقع على الحدود ما بين النيبال والتيبت 29028 قدماً.​ 
=============
11
كم عين للذبابة...
للذباب خمسة أعين
-
الافعى كم تستطيع الصومود بدون اكل..​ 
يمكنها البقاء عاماً بدون طعام .
--------------------
12
الحمام المروحي ما هو؟؟واين يتواجد بكثرة؟؟
هو نوع ذيله طويل له ريشات على شكل مروحة ويكثر في أوسترالية وآسيا .
-
اين يتواجد الباذنجان واين موطنه الاول​ 
موطنه المناطق الآسيوية الحارة وهو متعدد الألوان بين أحمر وابيض واصفر .​ 
======================​ 
13
الفيفا او اتحاد كرة القدم..اين تأسس​ 
تاسس الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (الفيفا) في باريس..​ 
-
اين حصل او سباق للسيارات؟ومن فاز يومها؟
اين كان اول سباق سيارت ؟ اقيم اول سباق سيارات في فرنسا وكان ذلك عام 1895وقد فاز في هذا السباق اميل ليفارسو الذي كان يقود سيارتة بمتوسط سرعة
======================
14​ 
اعلى قمة او جبل بافريقيا ما هو​ 
جبل كيلمانجارو​ 
==================================
15​ 

صاحب كتاب رأس المال من هو...؟؟​ 

كارل ماركس​ 

--​ 

اطول حرب عصابات جرت في الدنيا ومستمرة للوقت الحالي ما هي؟؟؟
ج/ هي الحرب التي يخوضها شعب "كارين" الذي يبلغ تعداده 4 ملايين نسمه بغرض الإنفصال عن دولة "بورما" وتأسيس جمهورية مستقلة . وقد بدأت حركته المسلحة في ممارسة نشاطها العسكري ضد السلطة المركزية عام 1949م وما زالت مستمرة حتى الآن عام 1997م 



الرابح الاول فى مسابقة المتميزون فى القسم الثقافى العلمى ... ( 5 ) ^_*​


----------

